# got2envy's 20H with clay background



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

So my first terrarium for darts.

I did the kitty litter clay background (thanks GRIMM!)



















I decided to not add a water feature but instead add a little pool that I could siphon out the extra water from. I have eggcrate with mesh for drainage.
I am using a 4x 24w T5HO light fixture but am only using 2 of the bulbs...a 6500k and a 10k..I wanted to order anther 6500k bulb, but may just switch to a regular florescent light (cheaper to replace bulbs)

I got some great clippings from GSXR_MURRHEE and will be getting my first Azureus froglets from him. What a great frog room he has! Wowza!! 

So what do ya think?  

Oh! also I ordered some Magnolia leaf litter and will be getting a coco hut and some bromiliads, moss, springtails and FF cultures this week. I am also adding more gravel in and around the pool area..don't worry the rocks are secure 

Am I missing anything?...other than frogs ofcourse 

Maria


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

I figured you would come out with a bang. Well your farther along then me. I have four tanks with backgrounds done and three of them with soil, etc. Need to order some plants.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I honestly opened the thread not expecting much (being your first viv and all) and literally "WOW'd" out loud when I saw this. Just a nice build and look to the tank, get some leaf litter in there and your set. Good Job


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lookin really nice. Sounds like you've got it covered.
Doug


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks good. Just add more *small* plants in addition to everything else you mentioned and you'll be set.

Im not sure how long this has been running for, but you may notice your rock ledges start to slide out of place. Just add I little more clay to the underside of each rock and you should be golden.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

dtfleming said:


> I figured you would come out with a bang. Well your farther along then me. I have four tanks with backgrounds done and three of them with soil, etc. Need to order some plants.


Wow! 4 tanks  your not messing around haha
I am really happy to have found someone close by with experience and also to be able to see mature vivs. It def makes a difference IMO to see a mature viv set up first hand and get some clippings.
What kinda frogs are you gonna get? what a hard decision!
Well you know how I roll ...one tank...then two tanks...



HunterB said:


> I honestly opened the thread not expecting much (being your first viv and all) and literally "WOW'd" out loud when I saw this. Just a nice build and look to the tank, get some leaf litter in there and your set. Good Job


Thanks Hunter!


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Lookin really nice. Sounds like you've got it covered.
> Doug


Thanks Doug!



GRIMM said:


> Looks good. Just add more *small* plants in addition to everything else you mentioned and you'll be set.
> 
> Im not sure how long this has been running for, but you may notice your rock ledges start to slide out of place. Just add I little more clay to the underside of each rock and you should be golden.


It's been up for 4 days...ahhh the great thing about clay 
Thanks again! your tanks were a big inspiration for me on how to try and get it right the first time around.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks great! When that wall gets cover in ficus it will look awesome. Nothing beats a wall of green


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

> I got some great clippings from GSXR_MURRHEE and will be getting my first Azureus froglets from him. What a great frog room he has! Wowza!!




I got my first Azureus froglets from sean also, back in memorial day weekend 2010 and mine started laying their first eggs in late Oct. and yes he does have a nice frog room, and a cool guy.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks good. I like the use of multiple background materials, rock/clay/cork..or are the rock shelves really just clay molded to look like shale? Only suggestion I might make is a little deeper layer of substrate, but you should be fine with what you have. You just may need to add some fresh stuff down the road sooner then you might have to otherwise.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey 2x dendro dave's 

Yes Sean def has some nice tanks and darts...I can't wait to get my frogs 

no it is slate stuck into the clay, I got the pieces at Petsmart...they come in a baggie.
I have lots more substrate on hand. How much deeper? it's a good 3 -4" now.

Thanks guys! any comments and help is appreciated 

M


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

got2envy said:


> Hey 2x dendro dave's
> 
> Yes Sean def has some nice tanks and darts...I can't wait to get my frogs
> 
> ...


Ya I'm the one that spells his own name right! Just kidding "Daved"  

Oh I thought it was actual rock or something but the colors matched so close I wasn't sure. If its that stuff that comes in the bag at petsmart I think that is actually fake. Those stacking rocks or whatever they call them? I think they come in tan/reddish color too, and are actually made from resin or something but its hard to tell, they really do feel like some kinda rock. No harm though if it is, looks real...and harmless so roll with it. 

Oh if the substrate is that deep it should be fine. Maybe I just interpreted the scale wrong in the pic. How big is the tank?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Oohh.. nice. I like it. The rock formation on the shoreline looks good. Nice background work too. If you're getting leaf litter... you should consider getting some live oak along with the magnolia that you're already getting.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

really? dag looks just like slate...then again it is pretty light. The tank is just a standard
20H.

Thanks EOS, I am getting some sea grape leaves from Sean when I get the froggies


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

got2envy said:


> really? dag looks just like slate...then again it is pretty light. The tank is just a standard
> 20H.
> 
> Thanks EOS, I am getting some sea grape leaves from Sean when I get the froggies


Ya it tricked me too at first, check the tag if you still have it. I think it says resin on there or something. It looks real natural though.


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ya I'm the one that spells his own name right! Just kidding "Daved"


he he he, it's really Dave D the 2nd D is part of my last name he he 
Dendrodave was allready taken when I came aboard


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dendrodaved said:


> he he he, it's really Dave D the 2nd D is part of my last name he he
> Dendrodave was allready taken when I came aboard


Sure sure (Lies!), no just kidding  Actually my name is technically David, so I stole a name that isn't even really mine!... but I only let girls call me David


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

I like Dave better 

and yep the rocks are resin....so crazy how mch they look like real slate!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

got2envy said:


> I like Dave better
> 
> and yep the rocks are resin....so crazy how mch they look like real slate!


Whatever floats your proverbial boat


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Sure sure (Lies!), no just kidding  Actually my name is technically David, so I stole a name that isn't even really mine!... but I only let girls call me David



Heh heh and I thought Dave was short for David oops my bith name is actually David but I like to be called Dave the Wave he he he


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow Maria, tank looks great. I checked out back, next time you're here there will be plenty of leaves to take home, lol. 

...also thanks for the kind words Maria and Dave, makes me feel special lol.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks!! 

Can't wait to get my frogs  
just waiting on the FF and the springtails from josh's frogs, should be here on Friday.

You really helped this noob out a lot so you deserve a big shout out


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Yay! got my spring tails and FF cultures today from Josh's frogs...I started 3 new ones with the producing 2 cultures that I received 
I also transferred my spring tails to a bigger container, gonna by them some shrooms tomorrow...I added some springs to the tank as well.

Wow! spring tails are tiny...I busted out mah magnifying glass and was like









So I got a few more plants and magnolia leaves...waiting on some duck weed, riccia, java and feather moss to come in.
I have some golden moss too...but I wanna see what the others look like.





































M


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Look great! Just so you know bromeliads need to be at least somewhat horizontal so they can hold water in their axils, if not they'll possibly die. It likes like yours is sideways.


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

That is a cool looking viv, wish mine looked like that, but my green thumb is not as green as yours, but I'll try on my next viv.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Look great! Just so you know bromeliads need to be at least somewhat horizontal so they can hold water in their axils, if not they'll possibly die. It likes like yours is sideways.


Yeah it was tough getting it to sit right in the clay :/ 
I will try again tomorrow...Thanks for the info, I had no idea 



Dendrodaved said:


> That is a cool looking viv, wish mine looked like that, but my green thumb is not as green as yours, but I'll try on my next viv.


Believe me no green thumb, I am learning as I go hands on


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Pix of my Azureus frogglets on the hunt...I have two, but only one was out and about when I took the pix.





































Thanks again Sean for the darts and tads!

M


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome! Azureus are going to be my next frog!


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice!!! Did u get them local


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Awesome! Azureus are going to be my next frog!


Yes! they are my favorite so they had to be my first frogs 



dtfleming said:


> Nice!!! Did u get them local


yep! I lucked out that I found a local dart frog forum member 

He has some Leucs that I want to get as well


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hahah... there's no turning back now!


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG I bought a 48" black rack at Target today :/

the jig is up.


----------



## NRF (Jan 30, 2011)

got2envy said:


> OMG I bought a 48" black rack at Target today :/
> 
> the jig is up.


Rut ro! 
Beautiful job Maria!! 

Actually I shouldn't be surprised knowing your superior reefing skills. 

Yes I am a complete noobie- but it is purdy. I'm sure the good folks here will help you fine tune it from there.

Following along as always. 
...and waiting for my Junglebox order to arrive 

--Richie


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

NRF said:


> Rut ro!
> Beautiful job Maria!!
> 
> Actually I shouldn't be surprised knowing your superior reefing skills.
> ...


ahahahahahaha


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

RICHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 

So you found your way here as well 

Can't wait to see your build!

I dunno about superior reefing skillz haha


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

dtfleming said:


> ahahahahahaha


who's next...hahahaha


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Took a pic of one of the Azureus tads....it popped the front legs about a week ago so into a bigger tilted box with moss it went 










I have another that has not popped it's back legs yet but has the bumps 
Yes I jumped into this hobby with both feet....They are doing great, I feed them frog bits, there is some almond leaves and duck weed for cover.

I also scored one 18 x 18 x 24 exo terra, one 18x 18x 24 zoo med 
and another 18x 18x 18 zoomed for $100 on craigs list...oh snap!

M


----------



## NRF (Jan 30, 2011)

Just what we needed, another addiction.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

At least it is a much much cheaper addiction


----------



## ChucksNutz (Jan 16, 2011)

Crazy people from that reef site! Nice viv btw!


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks!

Si...yo soy muy loca en la cabeza muahahaha


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

Hey Maria your Azureus are related to mine, does that mean we're related too? ha ha ha


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Your my brother from another mother  

you got your Azureus from Sean?

edit - duh I just read back a few pages :/

it is past my sleepy time...yet here I am...on dendroboard sucking up all the info haha can never read too much I guess


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Woo! this morning I looked and he was completely out of the water!!



















yay! go froggie go!!

I am excited...it's my first tadpole lol


----------



## NRF (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats Momma M ! 

Enjoy them while der young my friend. Ah, they grow up so fast...
Before you know it he'll me asking for the car keys.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Yay! it's been a little over a month since I set up the 20H 
I have 3 Azureus in the tank.



















someone was caught with it's pants down...and I shall call it poopy frog 



























Thanks for looking!


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking good, I just ordered 4 frogzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Update on my azureus 
they are all doing fine and eat like crazy


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Update!  It's been a little over a year since I set up my 20H





































Thanks for looking!


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

A froggy


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

got2envy said:


> Update!  It's been a little over a year since I set up my 20H
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks very nice. very natural


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

got2envy said:


> Thanks!


Throw some lead litter in there 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

There is leaf litter..oak leaves


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

What clay recipe did you use? Looks like your background held up really well.


----------

